# dodge cummins at 800 ft lb of torque!



## sno commander

went on dodges website today and to my suprise they got the 6.7 to 800 lb ft of torque at 1600 rpm. i think they have 2 versions one with the 350/650 the other with 350/800. cant wait to see how they stack up with the dmax and ford now.


----------



## NBI Lawn

sno commander;1239997 said:



> went on dodges website today and to my suprise they got the 6.7 to 800 lb ft of torque at 1600 rpm. i think they have 2 versions one with the 350/650 the other with 350/800. cant wait to see how they stack up with the dmax and ford now.


It's about time they turned it up. The Cummins is one of the most capable engines in the market now and dare I say in history xysport. I am sure it is still slower in a stock to stock 0-60mph run but who cares. I dont buy diesels to go racing.

What I think is crazy is if these are making 800tq from the factory what are they going to make with a programmer? I would guess you will see daily driven trucks making 1100+tq.


----------



## wideout

The best ting about the cummins is you get all that torque at 1600 rpm versus the v8s that you have to rev up before that power comes in.


----------



## justme-

Now all we need is to get that torque to the ground - tires are going to be key as is weight/ballast in the back. Driving 650ft-lbs on a rain covered road is tricky enough.


----------



## CGM Inc.

lots of blown transmissions too! But I get one soon


----------



## NYH1

I noticed on their Body Builder site they increased the max towing capacity on their 3500 DRW trucks from 16 to 17K up to 20 to 22K depending on the truck and how it's set up! Thumbs Up


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I can remember back in the 70s and 80s Dodge Trucks were usually crap. Man have they ever done a turn around the Cummins and their 5.7. They usually copied somewhat the other 2s styling. But they set the benchmark in the early 90s on the new big truck look. The other 2 had to follow. I think Dodge is the only one with a diesel that ya dont havta add DEF fluid to. Only one thing I dont like about the Dodge is the big pillar behind the doors on a straight cab. Seats are rock hard and sit too low. Maybe Just Me


----------



## NBI Lawn

Jacobsmovinsnow;1240997 said:


> I can remember back in the 70s and 80s Dodge Trucks were usually crap. Man have they ever done a turn around the Cummins and their 5.7. They usually copied somewhat the other 2s styling. But they set the benchmark in the early 90s on the new big truck look. The other 2 had to follow. I think Dodge is the only one with a diesel that ya dont havta add DEF fluid to. Only one thing I dont like about the Dodge is the big pillar behind the doors on a straight cab. *Seats are rock hard and sit too low. Maybe Just Me*


Rock hard yes but I always thought Dodge's seats sat tall. Taller than a GM anyways


----------



## plowguy43

The 2010+ Trucks have much softer seats then the 06-08 (09 2500)'s if that is what you are comparing it too. And I agree, Dodge always sits the highest in my opinion, Ford's are very close but Chevy's feel like your in a car/small SUV.


----------



## plowguy43

Here's an article about it:

Last Updated: February 09. 2011 2:22PM 
Chrysler to announce Cummins turbo diesel engine for Ram trucks
Alisa Priddle / The Detroit News
Chicago - Chrysler Group LLC today will announce a high-output Cummins turbo diesel engine for the Dodge Ram heavy-duty pickup as well as the Ram Tradesman, billed as a value light-duty work truck.

The Ram 3500 HD with the new Cummins engine will generate 800 pound-feet of torque, up from 650, on trucks with an automatic transmission. Torque is crucial to the market that uses these trucks for towing.

Advertisement

The bump makes the Ram on par with Ford's F-Series heavy duties and both exceed the capability offered by General Motors Co.

Ram now claims top towing capacity at 22,700 pounds on the 3500 pickup with dual rear wheels which has a special rear axle. Ford is a close second at 22,600 pounds.

Ram engineers also worked to give the truck the strongest diesel brake for engine braking, especially useful when the truck is hauling a trailer down a hill.

The Tradesman value package is designed to compete with pickups from Ford Motor Co. and GM with a 6-cylinder engine.

With a price tag under $23,000, consumers are essentially getting the Hemi V-8, class 4 trailer hitch and few other features free. The Tradesman value package is only available on the regular cab.

From The Detroit News: http://detnews.com/article/20110209...bo-diesel-engine-for-Ram-trucks#ixzz1Dx9rkoET


----------



## Grassman09

So are these trucks already out there? I thought the trucks would already be built and that they are building the trucks for the 2012 year now.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Cedar Grounds;1240362 said:


> lots of blown transmissions too! But I get one soon


I would guess all Cummins will come with Aisin only



Jacobsmovinsnow;1240997 said:


> I can remember back in the 70s and 80s Dodge Trucks were usually crap. Man have they ever done a turn around the Cummins and their 5.7. They usually copied somewhat the other 2s styling. But they set the benchmark in the early 90s on the new big truck look. The other 2 had to follow. I think Dodge is the only one with a diesel that ya dont havta add DEF fluid to. Only one thing I dont like about the Dodge is the big pillar behind the doors on a straight cab. Seats are rock hard and sit too low. Maybe Just Me


Umm I have to disagree. The mid to late 80's trucks with the 360 and 318 were awesome. Only the fuel injected ones. The carb ones needed some attention


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wideout;1240295 said:


> The best ting about the cummins is you get all that torque at 1600 rpm versus the v8s that you have to rev up before that power comes in.


All the Duramax torque numbers are at 1600 rpm


----------



## justme-

all that torque right off the idle can cause some wheel spinning in the snow- but you get over it


----------



## cretebaby

MrPLow2011;1244214 said:


> I would guess all Cummins will come with Aisin only


I thought the Aisin only came in the Cab &Chassis.


----------



## Newdude

MrPLow2011;1244214 said:


> I would guess all Cummins will come with Aisin only


The Aisin is chassis cab only.

The 350hp/800 ft.lbs motor gets the 68RFE with a new, stronger torque converter and new calibrations.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2011/0...creasing-heavy-duty-diesel-power-ratings.html

Those who want a 6-speed manual however, get the 650 ft.lbs motor.


----------



## ProSeasons

Awwww, 800 pound feet is cute...

There are daily driven Cummins Dodges in the 1800 pound feet range.


----------



## H20-32

I saw a T.V. commercial last night for the 800ft lbs Rams. IMO you can't kill the cummins just everything around it. If these specs are for 2012, I'am sure Ford and GM will up their specs for 2012.


----------



## plowguy43

ProSeasons;1245325 said:


> Awwww, 800 pound feet is cute...
> 
> There are daily driven Cummins Dodges in the 1800 pound feet range.


Do they come with a 5year 100k mile warranty?



H20-32;1245336 said:


> I saw a T.V. commercial last night for the 800ft lbs Rams. IMO you can't kill the cummins just everything around it. If these specs are for 2012, I'am sure Ford and GM will up their specs for 2012.


True, but today's trucks last a lot longer than those of the early 90's so that saying is starting to lose its bearing as well. :salute:


----------



## BlueRam2500

They had to up the towing capacity on the Ram trucks to compete with the new Ford and Dmax. Diesel Power just did a comparison of the trucks and couldn't include the Ram because it was not rated for that much weight. I have also heard rumors of an 8 speed auto behind the 6.7, and if that comes true I am buying one. Gotta start saving my pennies!


----------



## nymustang50

Ford still holds the record for most HP/TQ with there 6.7 
Dodge has the second highest TQ
And Chevy has more HP than the Dodge but less TQ than it.

BTW the Dodge and Ford bumped up in numbers with just a reflash of there computers issued by the factory. So no mechanical differences just a reflash.


----------



## plowguy43

nymustang50;1245500 said:


> Ford still holds the record for most HP/TQ with there 6.7
> Dodge has the second highest TQ
> And Chevy has more HP than the Dodge but less TQ than it.
> 
> BTW the Dodge and Ford bumped up in numbers with just a reflash of there computers issued by the factory. So no mechanical differences just a reflash.


There are mechanical difference's to handle the power and raise the towing #'s - different rear end and torque converter for the transmission.


----------



## nymustang50

plowguy43;1245552 said:


> There are mechanical difference's to handle the power and raise the towing #'s - different rear end and torque converter for the transmission.


http://www.turbodieselregister.com/...d-tow-ratings-at-Chicago-Auto-Show/Page1.html

Yes I was wrong that that was all they changed but they didnt really change much.. Plus the motors are exactly the same.



> First they made a minor change to the torque converter. The rest of the transmission is a 100% carry over. They have added a power steering cooler and also a water to oil cooler for the transmission which mounts on the side of the block. Also the rear differential has new rear-axle pinion, new helical gears, upgraded bearings and a heat-dissipating, finned aluminum differential cover. Thanks to these changes they have increased the Gross Combined Weight Rating to 30,000 lbs and a segment leading 22,700 lb maximum trailer tow rating.


----------



## ProSeasons

BlueRam2500;1245463 said:


> They had to up the towing capacity on the Ram trucks to compete with the new Ford and Dmax. Diesel Power just did a comparison of the trucks and couldn't include the Ram because it was not rated for that much weight. I have also heard rumors of an 8 speed auto behind the 6.7, and if that comes true I am buying one. Gotta start saving my pennies!


Yeah. I saw that. Diesel Power basically just cussed Dodge out. "Uhh, it's supposed to be the Big THREE!"
Eight speed with a Gear Vendors? Sixteen speeds rollin'!

I'm at a 1000 pound feet and the only thing I've broken is a stock front spring and a replacement. Been at 1000 since 2002.


----------



## plowguy43

ProSeasons;1250598 said:


> Yeah. I saw that. Diesel Power basically just cussed Dodge out. "Uhh, it's supposed to be the Big THREE!"
> Eight speed with a Gear Vendors? Sixteen speeds rollin'!
> 
> I'm at a 1000 pound feet and the only thing I've broken is a stock front spring and a replacement. Been at 1000 since 2002.


Thats awesome! I'm assuming you have a built tranny? Have you ran it to see what times it will run at the strip? That really is impressive, I've always wanted built diesel.


----------



## Mopard

I was really hoping Dodge/Cummins would be the ones to get away from this stupid "horsepower/tq war" and start concentrating on MPG!!


----------



## NYH1

Mopard, that's a [email protected] @$$ truck you have there! I really want to start a part time landscaping/plowing/driveway sealing business within the next year or so and grow it into a full time business as I go. Once or if I get going good, I'd like to get a '08 or newer Ram 2500 Reg. Cab 4x4. A simple ST model would be fine, it's just going to be a work truck. Depending on how heavy my trailer will be will determine whether I go Hemi or CTD. If I go with my 14'x8' trailer and maybe enclose it, my max trailer weight will be under 4K lbs. fully loaded so a Hemi truck would be fine. Anything heavier then that I might consider a CTD, mainly because I'll be towing the trailer 90% of the time I drive the truck. 

As far as Dodge/Cummins making a fuel efficient diesel engine, maybe they should have two CTD's available. One setup to haul less weight that gets better mileage and the current torque monster they came out with. I don't know much about diesel engines, but maybe they could detune their 6.7L CTD to make less power and get better mileage.....yes, no, maybe??


----------



## ProSeasons

NYH1;1261187 said:


> Mopard, that's a [email protected] @$$ truck you have there! I really want to start a part time landscaping/plowing/driveway sealing business within the next year or so and grow it into a full time business as I go. Once or if I get going good, I'd like to get a '08 or newer Ram 2500 Reg. Cab 4x4. A simple ST model would be fine, it's just going to be a work truck. Depending on how heavy my trailer will be will determine whether I go Hemi or CTD. If I go with my 14'x8' trailer and maybe enclose it, my max trailer weight will be under 4K lbs. fully loaded so a Hemi truck would be fine. Anything heavier then that I might consider a CTD, mainly because I'll be towing the trailer 90% of the time I drive the truck.
> 
> As far as Dodge/Cummins making a fuel efficient diesel engine, maybe they should have two CTD's available. One setup to haul less weight that gets better mileage and the current torque monster they came out with. I don't know much about diesel engines, but maybe they could detune their 6.7L CTD to make less power and get better mileage.....yes, no, maybe??


Mileage is really dependant upon timing, air flow and mostly gearing. Diesels throttle on fuel, gassers on air. You want better mileage in a diesel, take it easy with your right foot...


----------



## JDiepstra

NYH1;1261187 said:


> Mopard, that's a [email protected] @$$ truck you have there! I really want to start a part time landscaping/plowing/driveway sealing business within the next year or so and grow it into a full time business as I go. Once or if I get going good, I'd like to get a '08 or newer Ram 2500 Reg. Cab 4x4. A simple ST model would be fine, it's just going to be a work truck. Depending on how heavy my trailer will be will determine whether I go Hemi or CTD. If I go with my 14'x8' trailer and maybe enclose it, my max trailer weight will be under 4K lbs. fully loaded so a Hemi truck would be fine. Anything heavier then that I might consider a CTD, mainly because I'll be towing the trailer 90% of the time I drive the truck.
> 
> As far as Dodge/Cummins making a fuel efficient diesel engine, maybe they should have two CTD's available. One setup to haul less weight that gets better mileage and the current torque monster they came out with. I don't know much about diesel engines, but maybe they could detune their 6.7L CTD to make less power and get better mileage.....yes, no, maybe??


A Smarty POD can adjust the power of the Cummins to any percent of full power you'd like.


----------

